# Chicago Blackhawks to televise all games!



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

http://blackhawks.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=358783


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not an April Fool's joke?

Love this line...(great and accurate reporting)...

"SportsVision later became SportsChannel which became Fox SportsNet and is currently Comcast SportsNet."

That would be news to the Fox folks.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank god I have the sports pack, this just means more Big 12 football being pre-empted for those in Iowa who's primary RSN is Comcast.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, *E*astern *S*eaboard *P*rogramming *N*etwork.... take note of this and know that you suck for putting Poker, dog shows, and gymnastics on instead of hockey. WGN... A REAL SPORTS STATION!

Great news. For those of you outside the area, you'll see some good games against Detroit on the Superstation. No matter how bad we are, we always play them tough!


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

aa9vi said:


> Hey, *E*astern *S*eaboard *P*rogramming *N*etwork.... take note of this and know that you suck for putting Poker, dog shows, and gymnastics on instead of hockey. WGN... A REAL SPORTS STATION!
> 
> Great news. For those of you outside the area, you'll see some good games against Detroit on the Superstation. No matter how bad we are, we always play them tough!


For those out of the Chicago market, it's still SOPcast for us. The Blackhawk games on WGN will be local Channel 9 only and not Superstation.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

aa9vi said:


> Hey, *E*astern *S*eaboard *P*rogramming *N*etwork.... take note of this and know that you suck for putting Poker, dog shows, and gymnastics on instead of hockey. WGN... A REAL SPORTS STATION!
> 
> Great news. For those of you outside the area, you'll see some good games against Detroit on the Superstation. No matter how bad we are, we always play them tough!


ESPN treated hockey like a 6th rate sport. At least on Versus they get a fair amount of coverage. Nothing beats the NHL network though for a true hockey fan.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to Blackhawk fans for finally being able to join the 21st century, heck, the 90s even, and getting all the Blackhawk games on TV.

Just how bad was the ownership with the old man Wirth? Was everything PPV?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Proc said:


> Congrats to Blackhawk fans for finally being able to join the 21st century, heck, the 90s even, and getting all the Blackhawk games on TV.
> 
> Just how bad was the ownership with the old man Wirth? Was everything PPV?


I'm not in Chicago so I'm not sure about PPV, but I think it was more the older Wirtz holding onto the antiquated notion that not televising home games on local TV would mean more ticket sales.

That pretty much backfired on him, it seems like televising only half the games led to less interest overall in the team. It hasn't helped that the team has had some lean years recently.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

aa9vi said:


> Hey, *E*astern *S*eaboard *P*rogramming *N*etwork.... take note of this and know that you suck for putting Poker, dog shows, and gymnastics on instead of hockey. WGN... A REAL SPORTS STATION!
> 
> Great news. For those of you outside the area, you'll see some good games against Detroit on the Superstation. No matter how bad we are, we always play them tough!


The problem is that poker, dog shows, gymnastics, X games, cheerleading, strongest man, and just about everything else received higher ratings on ESPN than hockey. I'm one of the biggest hockey (and Ranger) fans you'll find, but I understand why ESPN did what they did.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Proc said:


> Just how bad was the ownership with the old man Wirth? Was everything PPV?


Either you went to the home games, or you didn't get to see them.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Either you went to the home games, or you didn't get to see them.


Yep, the only PPV they did was back when they were good you could buy HawkVision for playoff games. No talk of that recently...until now. Let's go Hawks! Beat those Wings tonight to keep it alive.:kickbutt:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

aa9vi said:


> Hey, *E*astern *S*eaboard *P*rogramming *N*etwork.... take note of this and know that you suck for putting Poker, dog shows, and gymnastics on instead of hockey. WGN... A REAL SPORTS STATION!
> 
> Great news. For those of you outside the area, you'll see some good games against Detroit on the Superstation. No matter how bad we are, we always play them tough!


Thank goodness for NHLCI.

Now if we can just get all NHL games in HD.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

loowaters said:


> For those out of the Chicago market, it's still SOPcast for us. The Blackhawk games on WGN will be local Channel 9 only and not Superstation.


Are you sure? WGN superstation carries all of the Cubs, Sox and Bulls games that WGN9 does...what makes you think they wouldn't carry the Blackhawks on it too?

It is unusual though...that the superstation doesn't carry, as far as I can tell, the WGN 9 o'clock news anymore..they just do the 12noon report.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

kbuente said:


> Are you sure? WGN superstation carries all of the Cubs, Sox and Bulls games that WGN9 does...what makes you think they wouldn't carry the Blackhawks on it too?


They don't carry every one of the Bulls WGN games on the Superstation.



> It is unusual though...that the superstation doesn't carry, as far as I can tell, the WGN 9 o'clock news anymore..they just do the 12noon report.


They still carry the 9:00 news. Morning news is what they don't carry anymore.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

Randal Graves said:


> They don't carry every one of the Bulls WGN games on the Superstation.


Not since the NBA clamped down on that a few years back. I'd think the NHL would have some more relaxed rules about superstation broadcasts as the league really needs exposure but I suppose VS. and HD Net would like to have their contracts mean something, too.

What's going to be goofy for me in Iowa with Comcast Sportsnet as my RSN, and I'm going to have to wait and see if this will turn out to be true, I think I'll be blacked out on CenterIce Blackhawk games televised on WGN.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

kbuente said:


> Are you sure? WGN superstation carries all of the Cubs, Sox and Bulls games that WGN9 does...what makes you think they wouldn't carry the Blackhawks on it too?


I wish it wasn't true but the first question asked by reporters was will the games be on the superstation and Hawks President John McDonough addressed it with a resounding "NO" and they'll only be on local channel 9


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

loowaters said:


> Not since the NBA clamped down on that a few years back.


Yeah, the superstation is limited to 15 Bulls games, but the local WGN can show more than that.


----------

